

Weekly Badass JavaScript Roundup - devongovett
http://badassjs.com/post/13457294006/weekly-badass-js-roundup-2

======
isntitvacant
Regarding the gzip-js implementation, it appears to rely on
rawinflate.js/rawdeflate.js, which I've never been able to find suitable
license information on (and, in fact, contain a copyright assigned to the
original author in a comment near the top of the file [0]).

Has that been resolved? I'm kind of nervous about relying on unlicensed
javascript.

[0]: [https://github.com/beatgammit/deflate-
js/blob/master/lib/raw...](https://github.com/beatgammit/deflate-
js/blob/master/lib/rawinflate.js#L8)

~~~
chc
Interesting. Those files appear to have originated here:
<http://www.onicos.com/staff/iz/amuse/javascript/expert/> (Warning: 日本語 ahead)

Looking at the other files in the collection, it would seem that they were all
_intended_ to be licensed under GPLv2, but the author was a bit lackadaisical
with his license text. One file includes some standard license boilerplate
with a warranty disclaimer, another includes an abbreviated note, several
include very vague mentions of being "free" without any elaboration and those
two lack any legal text whatsoever.

If you're concerned but really want to use it, you could probably get anybody
whose Japanese is less rusty than mine to email Masanao Izumo and ask him to
confirm that he's offering it under a free license.

------
Blaine0002
I would just like to point out that if you would have named the site BAJS, it
would have meant poop in Swedish.

~~~
Swizec
It would have meant fatty in Slovenian.

------
ianso
If you like this then you'll find JavaScript Weekly a good read too:
<http://javascriptweekly.com/>

~~~
drewda
Yeah, that's good, as is: <http://dailyjs.com/>

Back in the day, Ajaxian was the necessary read, but no longer...

